# Setting crown race on HSC5?



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

How do you get the crown race on the HSC5 fork to set? It is that FSA integrated headset, and the top of the HSC5 isn't flat like a normal fork-it has a cone shape that tapers up to the steerer tube. The race won't go onto the cone (even if it did, it wouldn't stay there). Do I just set the race at the top of the fork's cone and pull it tight with tension from the pseudo-star nut? There looks to be a pretty big gap between where the race sets and the base of the fork. Thanks!


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Crown race*

The tapered part of the fork on the HSC-5 is the crown race. It is built into the fork. Are you building it on a Look frame? On there you just pop the bearings into the frame and then slide the fork in.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

FLbiker said:


> The tapered part of the fork on the HSC-5 is the crown race. It is built into the fork. Are you building it on a Look frame? On there you just pop the bearings into the frame and then slide the fork in.


Okay, thanks. I tried to install the race on with the race setting tool (the Look directions said to do this) but quickly realized that the race probably wasn't supposed to go on. Luckily I didn't do anything to the fork damage-wise.


----------



## jenlee (Jun 29, 2005)

*Thanks for the tip*

I also was confused while setting up my new Look 555. The instruction manual is generic and it is always a little scary to end up with extra parts!


----------

